# Finishing shower curbs



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Has anyone come up with anything different as far as finishing these? All that I seem to see is the usual marble/travertine/tile top and vertical tile. I do it myself but there must be something else.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 24, 2006)

Would like to see some answers on this myself. A couple of times we were lucky and the marble tiles selected happened to be something that was also available from our stone supplier, and we were able to buy a small slab and cut a cap for the curb from it, similiar to making a window sill. We had the stone yard cut width and length correctly so they could round the edges and polish, then we cut the notches on the job. We set the sill before the wall tiles , so that the cuts were buried under the wall tiles, both for waterproofing and asthetics. But mostly it is just accept the ugly collection of grout lines and small pieces.


----------



## R&D Tile (Apr 5, 2005)

Marble or granite slabs look best.:thumbsup:


----------

